# Calendars!!!!! Hooray!



## Yvonne G (Dec 15, 2009)

I just ordered my Tortoise Forum calendar! Can't wait to receive it.

http://tortoiseforum.org/order.php


----------



## Candy (Dec 15, 2009)

I just ordered mine too. Woo Hoo I can't wait!


----------



## DoctorCosmonaut (Dec 15, 2009)

I was hoping I hadn't missed out on it! Nice! I'm going to order mine soon


----------



## BethyB1022 (Dec 15, 2009)

Me too! I am excited but I still don't think it will replace my hello kitty calendar next to my desk


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Dec 15, 2009)

Yipee! You can now cancel my whining post from earlier tonight.


----------



## DoctorCosmonaut (Dec 15, 2009)

Where/how do you order these supposed stickers?


----------



## Kymiie (Dec 16, 2009)

I have just posted my own thread if anybody can help me..
It said:
You may or may not know but I am from the UK!
How much in GBP would I be paying for a calendar and 3 stickers?
Really do want one!

Thanks xx


----------



## tortoisenerd (Dec 16, 2009)

Yay! Excited for mine too. Where on the calendar is the collage? That is the main reason I am ordering. This is the only time Trevor has been close to his 5 minutes of fame. Too bad I already bought gifts this year or I would have ordered more than 1.


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Dec 16, 2009)

tortoisenerd said:


> Yay! Excited for mine too. Where on the calendar is the collage? That is the main reason I am ordering. This is the only time Trevor has been close to his 5 minutes of fame. Too bad I already bought gifts this year or I would have ordered more than 1.



What she said. If there's any way to do this sooner next year, I will probably force one onto each of my 5 kids as well....


----------



## Candy (Dec 16, 2009)

Stupid me. I didn't even notice the stickers when I ordered my calendar. I guess I was too excited about ordering the calendar.


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 16, 2009)

I still can't see the stickers on the order page. Do you all see them?


----------



## DoctorCosmonaut (Dec 16, 2009)

No, and I want to!


----------



## Kymiie (Dec 16, 2009)

I see them!
Unfortunatly I cant order them or a calendaras it is costing me Ã‚Â£25 GBP to pay for it and its rather expensive for me to pay.. so I have to leave it!  
Wish I could afford one!
xx


----------



## mctlong (Dec 17, 2009)

What stickers? I'm still not seeing the stickers.


----------



## DoctorCosmonaut (Dec 17, 2009)

I still can't and no one has sent me a link or explained... Please help the sticker-impaired!


----------



## Josh (Dec 17, 2009)

Try again. I think I fixed the missing sticker problem.


----------



## DoctorCosmonaut (Dec 17, 2009)

You did! Thanks


----------



## Candy (Dec 26, 2009)

I think that I should get a free sticker since I would have ordered one if the link was there in the first place. lol  Anyway I was just checking to see if anyone has received their calendar yet? I thought they would be here already.


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Dec 26, 2009)

Still eagerly waiting...


----------



## Candy (Dec 27, 2009)

Do we know if they've been shipped yet? Anyone?


----------

